# I drive for Uber. System won't let me sign up for Uber eats. Says I already have account. It takes me to Uber, not Uber eats



## Word7 (Apr 6, 2019)

Trying to sign up for Uber eats. System says I already have an account and takes me directly to Uber. How to actually access the Uber eats app?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Eats uses the same app. You may need to visit the hub to have Deliveries added to your driver account.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Word7 said:


> Trying to sign up for Uber eats. System says I already have an account and takes me directly to Uber. How to actually access the Uber eats app?


There is a setting in the Uber Driver app that toggles Eats on and off.



















I will say that I rarely receive delivery requests and had issues because Uber had me set in another market.



911 Guy said:


> Eats uses the same app. You may need to visit the hub to have Deliveries added to your driver account.


Or to sort our any issues, as I had to twice. Maybe a third time soon because Uber is back to thinking I'm in DC when it's hours away.. by land, anyway ?


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Why do Uber Eats? Not worth it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Word7 said:


> Trying to sign up for Uber eats. System says I already have an account and takes me directly to Uber.


This is a portend from the gods. Don't be foolhardy - heed this warning!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

<<<
This was what I got for UE after spending 30 minutes.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

In my area, the hub recently told me to do r/s and eats, I needed two separate accounts with a different email. So each area is different. 

Try GH before eats, better tippers.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DoorDash is busy and pays a lot more than UE. (At least in my market)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If you're not signed up for Uber Eats you're lucky. I wish there was a way to opt out once you're in. I keep my preferences set to "off" but Uber is constantly sending me Eats rides anyway.


----------

